# growth on tail **also update with prolapsed rectum**



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

hello i have an update,

i'm so happy! the prolapsed rectum has gone in completly!! i told you my little blacky was a fighter!!!! to my surprize i got home 2 days ago, and it had gone in completly, hes not swiming sideways anymore and he doesnt look at me with those sad eyes ... : ) : ) THANK YOU so much for your great advice, it seemed to do the trick, i hope i'm not getting too excited, i know hes old, and things seem to be going to the ****er latly, but at least now i feels theres hope for my little guy, or should i say big guy!!!!

so now that being said, i would like to try and figure out what the growth on his tail is, its been there at least 3 months now, strated off small and seems to be getting bigger, i know while he had the prolapsed rectum, he was banging his body on anything he could find in the tank and managed to rip a piece off the growth , which i found laying on the bottom of the tank one day. what could it be? what can i do for it?

should i continue with the epsom salts anyways at this point? i noticed he seems to be pooping but its white and gooey. 








pic-#1 (prolapsed rectum)








pic # 2 (growth on tail) what the heck is that??


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That looks like early lymphocystis. It may get much worse, and there really isn't anything you can do other than keep the water clean and hope for the best. It could also be a malignant growth of some sort.

In all honesty, the fish looks to be in very poor health, even with the prolapsed rectum resolved. I don't mean to sound discouraging, but it sounds like you really care about the fish, and I wouldn't want to see it suffer. I'm pretty sure it has hole in the head disease, and there may be numerous other problems going on internally.

How old did you tell me this fish was?

I've very surprised that the prolapse corrected itself. I've never seen one that severe before.

Kim


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

hi there,

hes about 7 years old. i'll keep up the weekly water changes as usual, but what about the epsom salt, should i quit that now?

btw he ripped another chunk off his tail again about the size of a dime.....but on a good note hes seems to be eating everyday, and still comes up to the front of the tank & greets me when i get home from work. he does not seem to be in pain, i know when he had the prolapsed rectum, he would not even look at me & kelpt his back to me at all times.. : ( so i guess my question is he in pain? l

Thanks a bunch


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I can't tell you whether he is in pain or not. But I can tell you that he looks very sick in the pics you've posted, and at some point, you may have to decide on whether to keep treating him with meds or let him go. I don't expect this to be the last of his problems...7 years is a long time for a fish to live, in most circumstances. You must have taken good care of him.

Kim


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

actuly i'm not medicating him at all, besides for the epsom salt, should i be medicating him?

as for the hole in the head, i think he had this years ago, and those are just scars.

should i keep adding epsom salt with the water changes or should i just stop?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No need to add anymore epsom salt, unless it reoccurs.

As far as meds, I meant for the future. If his health is failing as it appears to be just by looking at him, you may have multiple problems to treat.

Good luck!

Kim


----------

